# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Cholesterolverlagers verkleinen risico op galstenen

## FRANCOIS580

*﻿De kans is zeker niet denkbeeldig dat je vroeg of laat met galstenen krijgt af te rekenen. Inderdaad, als volwassene heb je maar liefst twintig procent kans om ooit galstenen te ontwikkelen. De een is er al gevoeliger aan dan de andere, maar vrouwen, suikerzieken, zij die kampen met overgewicht en landgenoten in de leeftijdscategorie tussen 37 en 55 jaar lopen het grootste risico op galstenen. Voor hen is er nu bijzonder goed nieuws. Britse wetenschappers ontdekten dat cholesterolverlagers vorming van galstenen kunnen tegen gaan. Wat zijn de oorzaken van galstenen en wat kun je er aan doen om de ontwikkeling ervan te voorkomen?* 


*(Francois580)*


De laatste jaren werdt er veel onderzoek verricht naar het ontstaan en vooral de behandeling van galstenen. Britse onderzoekers kwamen recent tot de vaststelling dat cholesterolverlagers doeltreffend zijn om de vorming van galstenen af te remmen en zelfs te voorkomen. Eerder kwam al aan het licht dat deze satines of cholesterolverlagende geneesmiddelen tot heel wat meer in staat zijn dan je cholesterolgehalte in je bloed verlagen.


*Bescherming tegen slagaderverharding*


Naast goede cholesterol hebben we ook een slechte variant in ons bloed. Het aantal landgenoten met een te hoog cholesterolgehalte blijft maar groeien en wordt in verband gebracht met zwaarlijvigheid en obesitas. De slechte, vettige cholesterol zet zich bij voorkeur vast op de binnenwand van je aderen, en verstoren op termijn je bloedsomloop. Een te hoog cholestrolgehalte veroorzaakt levensbedreigende hart- en vaatziekten. De jongste tijd wordt er terecht meer en meer aandacht gegeven aan een te hoog cholestrolgehalte. 


*Satines tegen te hoog cholesterolgehalte*


Wordt een te hoog cholesterolgehalte tijdig ontdekt, dan kan je dit met aangepaste voeding op een min of meer aanvaardbare niveau brengen. 
Als niks helpt zijn er nog altijd geneesmiddelen om je cholestrolgehalte onder controle te krijgen, satines in het medisch vakjargon. Deze verlagen niet alleen je cholesterolspiegel. Ze beschermen je tegelijk tegen het verharden van je slagader. Op die manier verkleint je risico op levensbedreigende hartinfarcten en hersentromboses *.../...*

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...en-risico.html

----------


## gossie

Dag Francois (580),
weet wat ik zo jammer vind.? Je plaats een bericht onder dit kopje, maar verwijst gelijk weer naar --------> leefgezonder.bloqspot.com.!!!!!! Dit gebeurd zowat elke dag. Waarom geen concrete tekst compleet op deze site????????????????

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor je reactie Gossie. Maar wellicht heb je al gemerkt dat andere bijdragen op dezelfde manier worden opgevat, dus met 'lees verder'...

----------


## gossie

Ja, Francois (580), dat bedoelde ik ook, met "lees verder"!!!!!!!!!1
Waarom niet alles dan op deze site??????????????

----------


## Raimun

> Ja, Francois (580), dat bedoelde ik ook, met "lees verder"!!!!!!!!!1
> Waarom niet alles dan op deze site??????????????


soms moet je er 'n tekening bij voegen ...cfr..in het verkeer !! 
Plaatsen ze 'n gewone plaat met STOP ..die zie je niet !! 
Plaatsen ze STOP op 'n driehoekige of ronde plaat met 'n fatsoenlijke rode rand !! ...dan zie je het tenminste !!..vraag blijft of / hoe je reageert !!
Verdergaande op de dagelijkse verkeersongevallen .;vermoed ik dat velen deze tekens vervelend beginnen te vinden , ze dus gewoon negeren !! 

Moraal van het verhaal ; wat baten kaars en bril ? als den uil toch niet zien en wil ?? zeker als je hard leers bent !! ... :Frown:

----------


## gossie

> soms moet je er 'n tekening bij voegen ...cfr..in het verkeer !! 
> Plaatsen ze 'n gewone plaat met STOP ..die zie je niet !! 
> Plaatsen ze STOP op 'n driehoekige of ronde plaat met 'n fatsoenlijke rode rand !! ...dan zie je het tenminste !!..vraag blijft of / hoe je reageert !!
> Verdergaande op de dagelijkse verkeersongevallen .;vermoed ik dat velen deze tekens vervelend beginnen te vinden , ze dus gewoon negeren !! 
> 
> Moraal van het verhaal ; wat baten kaars en bril ? als den uil toch niet zien en wil ?? zeker als je hard leers bent !! ...


Dag FRANCIOS (580),

Morgen en/of overmorgen, of de dag erna, kom je weer met een onderwerp!

LIEVE mensen,
ik kan al vast zeggen, onderwerp en lees verder op ....:leefgezonder,blockspot.com/verder te lezen. Sorry mensen, ik vind het gewoon jammer, dat dan niet alles te lezen is op deze Site!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

